# Andrea Sawatzki - sexy Ansichten 21x



## misterright76 (17 Nov. 2010)




----------



## Summertime (17 Nov. 2010)

schrecklich, besonder Bild 10. Die ist vor lauter Häßlichkeit bald wieder schön.


----------



## floyd (17 Nov. 2010)

Ich weiss auch nicht was die meissten an der finden , mein fall wärs jedenfalls nicht. Aber jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack.  :WOW:


----------



## Haldan Umberto da Venga (17 Nov. 2010)

Ist halt ne frau mit dem gewissen etwas! Nein, ich meine nicht NUR die Oberweite


----------



## Punisher (17 Nov. 2010)

Sie hat was


----------



## deekaay (17 Nov. 2010)

Das sind echt Super Bilder!!
Vielen Dank


----------



## badboy65 (17 Nov. 2010)

einfach eine tolle Frau, phantastisch


----------



## Franky70 (17 Nov. 2010)

Vielleicht nicht im klassischen Sinne schön, aber sie hat eine tolle Ausstrahlung, einen klasse Körper und ist auch nicht unerotisch.
Danke.


----------



## namor66 (18 Nov. 2010)

sehr schöne bilder, danke!


----------



## kbeton (22 Nov. 2010)

Danke


----------



## Summertime (22 Nov. 2010)

Wenn man über das Gesicht eine Tüte streift, der Rest ist der Hammer


----------



## Stardeg (23 Nov. 2010)

Danke schön, sehr schöne Bilder :thumbup:


----------



## servA (23 Nov. 2010)

sieht man immer wider gern; Danke


----------



## Leou (23 Nov. 2010)

klasse bilder


----------



## dengars (23 Nov. 2010)

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## rolla (20 Feb. 2011)

Dankeschön!


----------



## TeKaCe (20 Feb. 2011)

Im Gegensatz zu vielen Bekannten und Freunden finde ich ja, die Frau hat was ... unter anderem einen begnadeten Körper ...


----------



## woodyjezy (21 Feb. 2011)

Danke für Andrea!


----------



## Senna65 (21 Feb. 2011)

sexy bilder vielen Dank


----------



## Michel-Ismael (21 Feb. 2011)

Ich mag sie ja ganz gerne, sie ist sich aber auch für nix zu schade.
Unvergesslich die WDR Zimmer frei Folge, in der ihr Mann zu Gast war und er gute Thorsten Schorn Frau Sawatzki in einem Hammer-Nimm-mich-jetzt-hier-gleich-sofort-Kleid interviewen sollte. Seine professionelle Einstellung verhinderte schlimmeres...


----------



## freakazoid (24 Feb. 2011)

Heisse Braut!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sassi (25 Feb. 2011)

watt eine vogelscheuche,die wäre echt gut für ne geisterbahn........kann ihr leider nichts abgewinnen,sorry,trotzdem danke fur die arbeit:thumbup:


----------



## Celebs_fan2011 (25 Feb. 2011)

Sassi schrieb:


> watt eine vogelscheuche,die wäre echt gut für ne geisterbahn........kann ihr leider nichts abgewinnen,sorry,trotzdem danke fur die arbeit:thumbup:



Na deine Alte sieht doch bestimmt noch Hässlicher aus.


----------



## Sierae (25 Feb. 2011)

:thx::thumbup: und keine weitere Bemerkung!


----------



## Sassi (25 Feb. 2011)

Celebs_fan2011 schrieb:


> Na deine Alte sieht doch bestimmt noch Hässlicher aus.



hässlicher wie die sawatzki geht doch gar nicht,also dein geschmack,ich weiss nicht:angry::angry: mein geschmack geht in richtung saskia valencia:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Karle45 (14 März 2011)

Summertime schrieb:


> schrecklich, besonder Bild 10. Die ist vor lauter Häßlichkeit bald wieder schön.



Nein irgendwas hat sie, das sie so sexy macht


----------



## trommler (20 März 2011)

Schön, erotisch oder geil ist für mich etwas ganz anderes. Andrea Sawatzki ist ein Besen!!


----------



## Tell (19 Sep. 2011)

Wirklich ne super Frau!


----------



## Dexxer (19 Sep. 2011)

ein Besen mit dem so mancher gerne mal fegen würde


----------



## Weltenbummler (20 Sep. 2011)

Sehr schöne Bilder von der Süßen.


----------



## guennitiem (17 Okt. 2011)

Hammerfrau


----------



## Zeisig (18 Okt. 2011)

Vielen Dank!


----------

